# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Mariage] Dcoration de la table des maris

## Asdorve

Bonjour, 

j'ouvre ce post pour avoir des suggestions de dco pour la table des maris (entre autre la mienne, vu que c'est moi qui me marie  ::lol:: ).

Avec ma chrie on voulait partir sur un thme asiatique.

Avez-vous des ides  me proposer?

Merci!!

----------


## lper

Une corde ?
 ::dehors:: 



Tous mes voeux de bonheur !

----------


## el_slapper

flicitations.

nous on avait des ballons, avec des rubans jusqu'au sol. Ca a l'air de rien, mais avec 2-3 gamins imaginatifs, a met de l'animation tout au long du repas.

----------


## l@rry

> Bonjour, 
> 
> j'ouvre ce post pour avoir des suggestions de dco pour la table des maris (entre autre la mienne, vu que c'est moi qui me marie ).
> 
> Avec ma chrie on voulait partir sur un *thme asiatique*.
> 
> Avez-vous des ides  me proposer?
> 
> Merci!!


mes parents avaient assist  un mariage asiatique (je ne me souviens plus exactement de l'origine des maris)
une tradition veut que les convives dpose de l'argent (liquide) sur le lit des futurs maris en guise de dot.

bon, ce n'est pas de la dco, mais a reste une ide  approfondir, non ?

sinon, pour rester dans le "thme asiatique" : couleurs rouge, noire et jaune, des bougies, de l'encens, des draps de soie, des dragons, des idogrammes, des bouddhas...

et tous mes voeux de bonheur !

"Etre en couple, c'est rsoudre des problmes  deux que l'on aurait pas eut tout seul" (Gustave Parking)

----------


## zodd

des imprims d'acte de divorce?? ::aie::  

En tout cas tout mes voeux de bonheur  :;): 

Et pourquoi pas par terre avec des coussin et draperies de partout? avec plein de fruit.. etc..

----------


## l@rry

> Et pourquoi pas par terre avec des coussin et draperies de partout? avec plein de fruit.. etc..


le thme c'est l'asie, pas les orgies romaines...

----------


## Invit(e)

Flicitations...

Si t'es pas loin de paris, tu peux trouver ton bonheur dans le quartier chinois (13e) : il y a des grossistes pour restaurants asiatiques qui ont pas mal de dco (on peut aussi demander  son resto habituel o il se fourni)... petites jonques  drages (ou plutt  nougat chinois), fleurs de lotus, noms des tables et invit calligraphis...

----------


## ucfoutu

Bonjour, Xavier  :;): 

J'y mettrais personnellement une simple corce dont la forme rappelerait (allusion uniquement) la coque d'une embarcation..
. 
Je la laisserais  l'tat brut.

J'y mettrais quelques fleurs au centre (pas beaucoup).

A l'avant, j'y mettrais cte  cte, sous un morceau de feuille de bananier dress comme un toit sur 4 petites branches, un citron et une mandarine (rappelant le couple, donc).

A l'arrire, j'y installerais une branche rappelant (de trs loin) un personnage et y collerait une perche (pour faire la godille) entre ses "mains"..

Le tout doit rester trs rudimentaire pour tre russi.

Amitis et toutes mes flicitations..

----------


## LooserBoy

Decoration de salon de massage ta (bambous, futons,...) avec des masseuses comme serveuses...
 ::dehors::

----------


## l@rry

> Decoration de salon de massage ta (bambous, futons,...) avec des masseuses comme serveuses...


a c'tait l'enterrement de vie de garon...

----------


## LooserBoy

> a c'tait l'enterrement de vie de garon...


Le meilleur moment du marriage...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Asdorve

merci  tous pour vos rponses et vos voeux de bonheu!!

pour les couleurs suggres (noir rouge jaune), les bougies, les bambous on est en train de prvoir.


humm...les masseuses...  approfondir  ::lol::  

je prends note de toutes vos suggestions, n'hsitez pas si vous en avez d'autres.

merci encore!!

----------


## Asdorve

> Si t'es pas loin de paris, tu peux trouver ton bonheur dans le quartier chinois (13e)


Paris? c'est o?  ::aie:: 

nan, je vis dans la rgion de Perpignan...  dfaut de quartiers chinois j'ai du soleil...  ::lol::

----------


## LooserBoy

En y reflechissant, rappeler les rizires ca peut tre pas mal...
Bambous, jungle, pousses de riz, fts de napalm ou d'agent orange,...

Heu... on va peut-tre viter les fts... y en a qui pourraient devenir aveugles, ca ferait des histoires...

Peut-tre regarder du cot de la chine traditionnelle impriale, les graphismes et decorations de l'poque ont un certain charme (dragons, singes, animaux mythologiques divers,...)

Ou bien la rigueur japonaise... "la zen attitude"...

----------


## Asdorve

> En y reflechissant, rappeler les rizires ca peut tre pas mal...


heu... des salades de riz?  ::aie:: 

pour les Bambous, je peux m'en procurer facilement, donc a devrait aller pour a

----------


## LooserBoy

> heu... des salades de riz?


Pour le repas, pas besoin de se fatiguer, de faire appel  un traiteur ou quoi que ce soit: un grand bol de riz pour chaque invit  ::aie::

----------


## Asdorve

j'ai dj achet les baguettes...  :;):

----------


## Asdorve

> Bonjour, Xavier 
> 
> J'y mettrais personnellement une simple corce dont la forme rappelerait (allusion uniquement) la coque d'une embarcation..
> . 
> Je la laisserais  l'tat brut.
> 
> J'y mettrais quelques fleurs au centre (pas beaucoup).
> 
> A l'avant, j'y mettrais cte  cte, sous un morceau de feuille de bananier dress comme un toit sur 4 petites branches, un citron et une mandarine (rappelant le couple, donc).
> ...


tu imagines un truc comme a? (voir image jointe) dsol, le montage est pas super, et je crois que j'ai mis l'corce  l'envers...  ::?:

----------


## ucfoutu

C'est presque cel, Xavier....

Juste un peu plus pointu  l'avant et les fleurs un peu plus parpilles au centre, plutt qu'en bouquet...

Mais l'ide est l ... :;):

----------


## Asdorve

> C'est presque cel, Xavier....
> 
> Juste un peu plus pointu  l'avant et les fleurs un peu plus parpilles au centre, plutt qu'en bouquet...
> 
> Mais l'ide est l ...


ok merci beaucoup, je vais voir comment raliser cel. je te dirais.

----------


## Asdorve

y tre, une autre question:

je n'arrive pas  trouver des serviettes papiers noires (40x40cm), ni sur le net ni dans des boutiques...

quelqu'un sait si a existe et o je pourrais trouver?

----------


## JmL40

Bonjour,

Je viens ajouter mon grain de sel car je pense que mon ide de dcoration de table, pour un mariage bien sur, devrait ravir un grand nombre de personnes.

Vcu par un ami qui a assistait au mariage le plus ignoble de sa vie  ::mouarf:: ,  faire et  refaire (ou pas) que si vous avez des doutes  propos de votre futur poux ou pouse.
Je raconte donc l'histoire de mon ami :
"Il assiste au mariage donc, passage  la mairie puis ensuite  l'glise, apro et le soir le repas. Tout le monde le sait, les maris sont obligs  un moment ou un autre du repas de faire un discours. C'est  ce moment la que, mot pour mot, le mari annonce : voila maintenant je remercie mon ex-femme (issue du mariage du jour) d'avoir t mari pour un soir avec moi, les raisons de ce discours sont simples, retournez vos assiettes et vous comprendrais..."

Une bonne ide de dcoration donc, mettre la photo de sa future femme et de son amant colle derrire les assiettes de la table et laissez agir ...

Merci  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Commodore

Viens chez les ch'tis, on te filera du charbon pour noicir les serviettes  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors:: 

Tous mes voeux de bonheur et toutes mes flicitations galement.  ::king::

----------


## Asdorve

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens ajouter mon grain de sel car je pense que mon ide de dcoration de table, pour un mariage bien sur, devrait ravir un grand nombre de personnes.
> 
> Vcu par un ami qui a assistait au mariage le plus ignoble de sa vie ,  faire et  refaire (ou pas) que si vous avez des doutes  propos de votre futur poux ou pouse.
> Je raconte donc l'histoire de mon ami :
> "Il assiste au mariage donc, passage  la mairie puis ensuite  l'glise, apro et le soir le repas. Tout le monde le sait, les maris sont obligs  un moment ou un autre du repas de faire un discours. C'est  ce moment la que, mot pour mot, le mari annonce : voila maintenant je remercie mon ex-femme (issue du mariage du jour) d'avoir t mari pour un soir avec moi, les raisons de ce discours sont simples, retournez vos assiettes et vous comprendrais..."
> 
> Une bonne ide de dcoration donc, mettre la photo de sa future femme et de son amant colle derrire les assiettes de la table et laissez agir ...


 oui quand mme, a pour une ide, c'est original...maintenant est-ce rentable?  ::mrgreen:: 





> Tous mes voeux de bonheur et toutes mes flicitations galement.


Merci beaucoup...

pourquoi pas le charbon, en plus a peut laisser des traces en souvenirs de la soire... a remplacera les drages...  ::mouarf::  ::aie::

----------


## Commodore

> pourquoi pas le charbon, en plus a peut laisser des traces en souvenirs de la soire... a remplacera les drages...


et a a meilleur got  ::aie::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

Bon je fais une suggestion, mais tous les sauveurs d'animaux de la planete peuvent s'abstenir de me lancer des roches... svpppp ::lol:: 

J'ai assiste a un mariage y'a deja quelques annees ou les centres de tables etaient des coupes replies d'eau avec un poisson rouge et un lampion flottant... Le probleme, c'est que la flamme du lampion a tout bouffe l'oxygene disponible au dessus de l'eau, et les poissons commencaient a mourrir a la fin de la soiree... :8O: 

C'etait tres beau et original, mais un peu sadique... peut-etre laisser tomber le lampion!!!! ::aie:: 

En tout cas, felicitation encore!!

----------


## Asdorve

ou inversement, laisser tomber le poisson, au profit du lampion qui fera plus asiatique

----------


## ucfoutu

> ou inversement, laisser tomber le poisson, au profit du lampion qui fera plus asiatique


ou encore :

mettre un peu de tapioca et de farine de riz dans l'aquarium et mettre le lampion SOUS l'aquarium ... ::lol::

----------


## Asdorve

> ou encore :
> 
> mettre un peu de tapioca et de farine de riz dans l'aquarium et mettre le lampion SOUS l'aquarium ...


 ::king::  mdr...

ide  creuser....

----------


## SnakemaN

> y tre, une autre question:
> 
> je n'arrive pas  trouver des serviettes papiers noires (40x40cm), ni sur le net ni dans des boutiques...
> 
> quelqu'un sait si a existe et o je pourrais trouver?


Tu vas au rocher des pirates  Claira, et tu piques les serviettes xD , sinon des serviettes noires tu va a "Babou" par exemple  ::roll::

----------


## Asdorve

> Tu vas au rocher des pirates  Claira, et tu piques les serviettes xD , sinon des serviettes noires tu va a "Babou" par exemple


je leur demanderais o ils se fournissent.

sinon, j'ai pas regard  babou, ce que je sais c'est que gifi et compagnie  perpignan il n'y en a pas, du moins pas du grand format... ::(:

----------


## SnakemaN

> je leur demanderais o ils se fournissent.
> 
> sinon, j'ai pas regard  babou, ce que je sais c'est que gifi et compagnie  perpignan il n'y en a pas, du moins pas du grand format...


Regarde a Babou, ca m'tonnerai qu'ils n'aient pas...

A IKEA (le plus proche c'est Montpellier je crois) il ont des serviettes de toutes les couleurs et de trs bonnes qualit.

Sinon regarde aussi du cot des magasins spcialiss dans la fte, le long de gare routire  ppn, je pense a Deffes par ex...

----------


## Asdorve

> Regarde a Babou, ca m'tonnerai qu'ils n'aient pas...
> 
> A IKEA (le plus proche c'est Montpellier je crois) il ont des serviettes de toutes les couleurs et de trs bonnes qualit.
> 
> Sinon regarde aussi du cot des magasins spcialiss dans la fte, le long de gare routire  ppn, je pense a Deffes par ex...


ok, merci pour l'info,

A Deffes j'y suis all mais pour autre chose, donc je ne me rappelle plus. j'y jetterais un coup d'oeil, ainsi qu" Babou.

A pire un petit tour  IKEA s'imposera... mais a fera une petite balade.  ::lol:: 

Merci pour tes suggestions

----------


## Asdorve

deffes, babou, rien du tout.

impossible d'en trouver...  ::evilred::

----------


## SnakemaN

> deffes, babou, rien du tout.
> 
> impossible d'en trouver...


A bah mince.... reste plus que RETIF ou METRO qui sont des magasins de fournitures pro 
(RETIF  6 RUE JEAN SABRAZES  66100 Perpignan ) et METRO du cot de St Charles je crois

----------


## Asdorve

> A bah mince.... reste plus que RETIF ou METRO qui sont des magasins de fournitures pro 
> (RETIF  6 RUE JEAN SABRAZES  66100 Perpignan ) et METRO du cot de St Charles je crois


RETIF ils n'ont rien, je n'arrive pas  joindre METRO

----------


## LineLe

C'est dommage de n'y penser que maintenant  ::?: 
j'imagine que pour Halloween, tu devais trouver trs facilement des serviettes noires...
je ne sais pas o tu pourrais trouver les invendus par contre  ::(: 

bon courage

----------


## bakaneko

Tu as essay les boutiques goth pour tes serviettes noires???  ::mouarf::

----------


## newbie57

> RETIF ils n'ont rien, je n'arrive pas  joindre METRO


Salut,

Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la solidarit de ce forum un peu plus  fond? 

Peut-tre (et j'en suis certain) que quelqu'un habite pas loin ou travaille pas loin du 13e arrondissement ou d'un magasin asiatique? Il/Elle pourrait se renseigner et eventuellement te donner un numro de tel ou une adresse internet te permettant d'tre en contact directement avec un revendeur puis tu pourras faire ta commande tranquillement.

Un mariage est quelque chose d'exceptionnel, ce serait trop bte de ne pas raliser ton rve  cause d'une histoire de distance  ::P: 

De mon ct je vais voir quelques amis asiatiques ce soir en sport et s'ils ont des adresses etc.. je te les enverrai.

Bye

----------


## Asdorve

> Salut,
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser la solidarit de ce forum un peu plus  fond? 
> 
> Peut-tre (et j'en suis certain) que quelqu'un habite pas loin ou travaille pas loin du 13e arrondissement ou d'un magasin asiatique? Il/Elle pourrait se renseigner et eventuellement te donner un numro de tel ou une adresse internet te permettant d'tre en contact directement avec un revendeur puis tu pourras faire ta commande tranquillement.
> 
> Un mariage est quelque chose d'exceptionnel, ce serait trop bte de ne pas raliser ton rve  cause d'une histoire de distance 
> 
> De mon ct je vais voir quelques amis asiatiques ce soir en sport et s'ils ont des adresses etc.. je te les enverrai.
> ...


Je ne demande pas mieux!!
merci en tout cas d'avoir lanc l'ide!!

et c'est super sympa de ta part si tu peux demander!!

----------


## Asdorve

j'ai tl  paris-store (marseille et toulouse) qui vendent des produits asiatiques. Ils n'ont pas a non plus... snif

(j'en ai trouv au canada...  ::aie:: )

----------


## Asdorve

Serviettes noires ici





> 12 7/8" Black Paper Napkins. (50 pcs. per unit)


a correspond  quoi comme dimension? quelqu'un peut m'aider?

merci d'avance

----------


## ucfoutu

coucou ...

http://www.libertys.com/libertce.htm

Bonne journe.. ::lol::

----------


## LooserBoy

> Serviettes noires ici
> 
> a correspond  quoi comme dimension? quelqu'un peut m'aider?
> 
> merci d'avance


1 pouce = 2.54 cm
12 7/8" = 12.875 pouces --> environ 33 cm de cot je prsume (carr)

----------


## ucfoutu

30 centimtres pile poil... pas 33 !

----------


## SnakemaN

Serviettes SYNTES KONST

Serviettes SYNTES SKISS

----------


## LooserBoy

> 30 centimtres pile poil... pas 33 !


Refait le calcul ou regarde bien la table de conversion...
30cm = *11*-7/8 in. pas 12-7/8  ::roll:: 

Mais bon, on va pas se prendre la tte pour 3 pauvres centimtres...

Mme si au final, ca fait 9cm par serviette, 450cm par paquet, un peu moins d'1m pour deux paquet, ...  ::dehors::

----------


## Matthieu2000

> sinon, pour rester dans le "thme asiatique" : couleurs rouge, noire et jaune, des bougies, de l'encens, des draps de soie, des dragons, des idogrammes, des bouddhas...


dcoration plus sur le rouge (en Asie c'est le bonheur et non la passion) que noir.
Evite l'encens.
Evite les photos avec personnes au milieu les maris (signification : entre les maris, sparation et non avec les maris)

----------


## Asdorve

> Serviettes SYNTES KONST
> 
> Serviettes SYNTES SKISS


les 1res sont super jolis!!
Le problme (je c je suis difficile) c'est qu'elles font 33cmx33cm (et moi je cherche du 40x40)

merci  tous pour vos rponses (ne vous prenez pas la tete pour les dimensions! je suis pas  2-3 cm prs!!)

----------


## Asdorve

je viens d'en trouveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!

 30km de chez moi, sur Canet en Roussillon!!

Des serviettes noires 3 plis 40x40cm!!

Et ben, elles vont valoir de l'or celles -l!!!  ::mrgreen:: 

MERCI A TOUS!!

Pour revenir sur le sujet de dpart, les propositions sont toujours ouvertes pour des ides de dco.

UCFOUTU:
pour ton ide d'corce qui rapelle une embarcation, j'ai un ami qui est prof  la chambre des mtiers et en dco ils ont des corces similaires en lige.
Tu crois que a peut faire l'affaire?

----------


## ucfoutu

Sans aucun doute (le lige est mme parfait)...

Mais il faut le laisser  l'tat brut (c'est important...)

----------


## Asdorve

> Sans aucun doute (le lige est mme parfait)...
> 
> Mais il faut le laisser  l'tat brut (c'est important...)


ok, pas de problme.

----------


## nebule

> je prends note de toutes vos suggestions, n'hsitez pas si vous en avez d'autres.
> 
> merci encore!!


Hello,

bon nous aussi on a mis le doigt dans le mariage et vu que je suis la marie, j'y ai mme plus plus que le petit doigt  :;): 

Quelques ides simples, pas cher et super originales.

Pour un mariage sur le thme asiatiques en effet couleurs noir, rouge, blanches associes.

Si t'as besoin de dcorer les murs de ta salle (et possibilit d'y accrocher des choses), un tissus blanc (type un vieux drap ou un drap pas cher achet en super march) avec peint  la main des sigles chinois par exemple en noir.

Ca coutera pas grand chose et ca aura son effet.
Tu peux aussi utiliser ce procd pour dcorer le buffet >> l'utiliser en nappe (le drap) ou dessiner sur des nappes en papier.

Ensuite pour une dco sur les tables, trouver des baguettes en bois et graver ou marquer au feutre marron dessus le nom des invits (marque place original et que chacun peut remporter).
Pour les centres de tables, trouver des vases type cylindriques haut pour y mettre quelques tiges de bambous (ca coute 3 fois rien chez Ikea par ex) que tu fais tenir au fond avec quelques billes plates de dcos blanche et pour pater tes invits, tu y mets 1 ou 2 poissons rouges !  Effet surprise garantie !

Tu peux aussi mettre des bougies  flotter dans les vases assortie  tes couleurs.

Quelques photos pour illustrer le tout  :;): 





Et aprs tout ce qui est attitude zen, sobre





Deco de voiture

Plan de table avec bambou 


Marque place

Centre de table avec bambou dans vase :






Grandes feuilles de palmier en dessous d'assites


et pour ta belle (bouquet  base de bambou)



Voila en esprant t'avoir aid un peu  :;): 

hsite pas si besoin  m'envoyer un mp
je t'en envoie un avec l'adresse de notre blog o je rassemble toutes mes ides  :;): 

Et bravo pour votre mariage !
Marie.

----------


## nebule

Au fait, si t'en encore en manque d'ides ;-) tu peux aller sur http://www.aufeminin.com/album/

dans la recherche tu tapes des choses type "dcoration asiatique", "mariage thme chine" ...

y'a pas mal de photos avec des bonnes ides  ::):

----------


## Asdorve

> Au fait, si t'en encore en manque d'ides ;-) tu peux aller sur http://www.aufeminin.com/album/
> 
> dans la recherche tu tapes des choses type "dcoration asiatique", "mariage thme chine" ...
> 
> y'a pas mal de photos avec des bonnes ides


merci beaucoup!!
je regarde tout a attentivement!

----------


## Asdorve

salut  tous, 

c'est bon pour les serviettes noires!!

par contre, je suis un peu dgout.

L'autre jour j'appelle Babou et ils me disent *qu'ils ne vendent pas de serviettes papier 40x40 noire et que a ne se fait pas..*

J'en trouve donc dans une autre boutique, et les 220 serviettes me reviennent  16.je les achte.

Puis, par hasard, je passe  babou avec ma fiance pour tout autre chose, et *ils en vendaient pour 3 fois rien*, j'aurais pu raliser une petite conomie de 12...

bref, c'est pas grave, le principal c'est que j'ai mes serviettes...  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Asdorve

SALUT A TOUS

Me revoil mais en mode Jeune Mari!!

Une super journe. 

Pour la dco, j'ai laiss faire une amie et la famille, le rsultat a t magnifique, ombrelles, ventails, boules chinoises, harmonie des couleurs, fresque gante, dco des tables simple mais superbe, jardin japonais recr pour faire un coin photo...
Une vritable ambiance asiatique, avec en prime des petites animations avec la famille habille en chinois..

Bref que du bonheur!!!

A l'occasion je joindrais des photos!!

----------


## gmotw

Flicitations! Vite vite des photos!  ::D:

----------


## Asdorve

Voil un lien vers un petit diapo sur mon blog:

Quelques photos

----------

